# Given up work today!!!



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Today was my last day at work. We are taking 6 months off to go to Europe. My wife is going back to her job, but i have decided to try something different....again :roll: :roll: 

So today i handed back my new mondeo, laptop, smart phone, fuel card, credit card, expenses and waved goodbye to health insurance, employers contirbution to my pension and my monthly broadband payment.

I know i should feel excited......but for the first time in a lot of years i don't have a job, and tonight, i am really worried. I now have 2 weeks to get the MH ready, so i'm sure the excitement will return

Has anyone else been in this situation??

Doug


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Luck*

Hello there,

Do not worry about it. From what you have handed back, you sound fairly employable to me.

Good luck and all the best mate, enjoy your trip(s).

Trev.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Granted you have just given up your comfort blanket but just imagine 6 whole months of freedom! I wish - you lucky person.

Just as teemyob said you sound very employable - and remember there is always a job for those who want a job!

Enjoy your temporary retirement.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_So today i handed back my new mondeo, laptop, smart phone, fuel card, credit card, expenses and waved goodbye to health insurance, employers contirbution to my pension and my monthly broadband payment.
_

and swopped it all for a life. What does it feel like to wake up a free man? 

Money is for the next 5 minutes, life is for ..................life

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Given up work*

Hello Doug

What Stew has said is very, very true.

As for trying something different - it is a brave thing to do really. Not the easiest decision to make.

I left a full time UK job n December 2006 and set up home as it were in Italy. Within weeks, I was earning a bit of dosh teaching English and also working part time in a hair salon! Yes - really! The pay was fairly poor, but I did not need millions. Only the other da, I was helping my 6 year old nephew to read. My sister said I was really good with him. I did n't think I was doing anything particularly out of the ordinary, but was simply teaching him as I did the Italians.

Sadly, my plans were cut short when Oscar (dog) passed away and I returned to the UK. I went to work in aviation - long shifts, nights, but good lolly. I left there last Sunday and within days, I started to look healthy. What cost can you put on that?

I have a summer job lined up in the UK for 4 months, and then....... who knows....winter in Spain? Italy?

Russell

PS - Here is a pic for you so you can see what you are heading for! This is a few moments walk from the camping place.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Doug,
You Lucky b****r!!!!
Good Luck, this is the start of the rest of your life!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Scary Doug but GREAT  

Now you can live a little  Have a wonderful 6 months


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

[quote

and swopped it all for a life. What does it feel like to wake up a free man? 

Money is for the next 5 minutes, life is for ..................life

stew[/quote]

Too right!

Good Luck to you. I have just ditched the job to spend more time with my daughter.....don't think we can afford Italy, but hey, we'll be parked somewhere by the coast for the summer. What could be better than that?

Lys520


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

For the first time in my life I am not working, and it is a weird feeling. I feel that I have lost a challenge. Although I am not 65 until November I have had to stop work due to my Wife's illness.
What makes it worse is that, because of her severe depression, she does not even enjoy being in the motorhome. I am sure that she will be better before the Wisley weekend. I would value your prayers please.

All the best for the future Carper


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't dwell on it! Work provides a reason for everything and the comfort (even if we don't appreciate it) of a routine and a reason to be - the first question strangers ask is 'What do you do.' You are categorized by your job. Now your free to be anything you want to be. Put any guilt feelings behind you. Just think - I deserve it. You have a whole new life ahead and any worries you might have about filling time will soon evaporate and you won't regret it for a moment. On your travels, particularly if you go out of season, as you now can, you will meet lots of wonderful folks in the same situation. We did it - check my website here to see how we got on. 
Good luck.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
I left a well paid job at the end of last year to travel europe and here we now are in the sun in southern spain, just planning to go to portugal for a month or so and then maybe france. We both sold our houses and we now live in our RV fulltime with our 2 dogs. 

Unfortunately this cant last forever as I am only 42 and so will at some point have to find work. But we are living for the moment and enjoying every minute of it. Dont worry, just enjoy....  

pauline


----------



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

Carper said:


> Hi
> 
> Today was my last day at work. We are taking 6 months off to go to Europe. My wife is going back to her job, but i have decided to try something different....again :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


Hi Doug,

Yeah, scary isn't it. I spent the first 3 months counting pennies to make sure what came in was more than what went out. As long as you are secure financially, you just need to worry about creating a new balance in your life. Cold, grey winter days can get tiresome unless you have plenty to keep yourself occupied.

I tried various jobs after my main career ended but it can be difficult to establish a comfortable niche in a different work place where you will probably end up working for a lot less. Voluntary work can be very rewarding.

There aren't many people who on their death bed say, ' I regret not having worked a bit longer or harder!'

Good luck...

David


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Doug

The thought frightens me to death, 46 years working its a long time, so have decided to work up to it gone on to 4 days today, will see how it goes.

Hope all does well for you, will say you had a more stressful job than I have.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Mainplus (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Doug

At the grand old age of 48 I decided that I really couldn't take the rat race we call work any more. I handed back all my goodies, just like you, and went off to Greece sailing for 6 months.

I got a few pieces of work, just to give me some pocket money, while I was out there. There didn't seem to be any problems getting work if you were willing to graft and ask around.

At the end of 6 months I came back to the UK and walked straight into a 6 months contract right back at the place I left.

So my answer to you is, don't worry. My life has changed significantly and I have been much easier to live with, my health is better and I am generally a much nicer person since I gave it all up.

I have to say things are getting a bit tense again now so its time to head back to Greece. In a motorhome this time to see Europe along the way. 8) 

The only thing I want to change is to try not to work for quite so long next year. 

It does make the winter go faster though :wink: .

I would love to hear how you get on.

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

It's already been said here but, for the first week you wonder if you've done the right thing, I know I did, but then it sinks in, as for the freedom, it's great, yesterday I looked out of the window, weather great, went sailing    

Ian


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

My military pension kicks in fully in 6 years' time and at the grand old age of 55 my wife reckons that we should retire - cash in the property equity, sell everything, change to a bigger motorhome and away we go. I am all for it but I can see that it will be scary walking away from a 'very' well paid job and final salary LGPS. I think we get conditioned from an early age to work, buy property and pay taxes (lots of!) 

So best of luck Carper - The hard bit is done and dusted now enjoy!  

PS - What aviation related environment do you work in Rapide561 ?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although I gave up work at 52 and got a good early pension, it was very scary before I left work. After all seems a bit silly to nearly half your income voluntarily. Since then I've been too busy to worry about it. 

Living is cheaper than I thought it would be. Both Liam and I intended to do odd days work (we were in a "trade" that would allow you to do that), but we have been too busy to do that. Not sure what I am doing, but I am very busy doing it :lol: 

IMHO so long as you are debt free you don't need pots of money to be happy. Sufficient to buy the day to day things and then a bit over to give yourself treats (like the cost of the fuel to get to France/Italy :lol: :lol: )

Ex-colleagues always say you can tell the ones that have left - they walk around with permanent grins - and they are right!

Sue


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages.

Day one today, went over to the Marina where our Hymer is stored and decided to wash and polish it. From 9 to 4:30 i washed the roof, roof lights, awning, bike rack, and the rest. I managed to polish most of it with Mer....but still have a side and rear to do. I'll finish it tomorrow. 

Tonight we will be sorting out all the guides etc. that we have accumulated over the last 6 months. I didn't work this hard when i had a job :roll: , to be honest i had a bit of an easy number.

Roll on the 14th :lol: :lol: 

Doug


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

interesting to see this thread today of all days. I take (very) Early Retirement) at the end of this month. I'm one of the lucky ones with a final salary pension and lumpsum payable immediately. I'm 56 and still fairly fit, so I plan to have the summer off and do what I want to do. I may feel the need to do something part time later on but for now I'm going to have a ball.

I have commuted from Suffolk to London for longer than I care to remember, so I feel I have earned some quality "me time"

Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Carper

When I retired I had awful problems. 8O 8O 8O 

I mooched around the house, bored out of my skull looking for something to occupy the time. Boy - didn't the time drag! :roll: :roll: 

I took the dog for a walk, played on the computer, made cups of coffee - anything to keep myself busy. :? 

To be honest I really wondered if I had done the right thing by retiring a bit early. I even though of asking the doctor for some anti-depressants.   


Need not have worried though - by lunchtime I was well used to it and enjoying every minute. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We gave up a proper job and moved out of our house eight years ago today in our mid 40's

.

Rented house out and eventually sold up. We have never looked back and still on the road. We have no regrets at all. We find bits of mundane jobs on campsites here and there. 

It was a difficult decision especially as we had ( have ) two young kids but for us it was the right one facing new and different experiences all the time. 

We even get a mention in the Boris and Katie saga !!


Good luck


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Rowley said


> For the first time in my life I am not working, and it is a weird feeling. I feel that I have lost a challenge. Although I am not 65 until November I have had to stop work due to my Wife's illness.
> What makes it worse is that, because of her severe depression, she does not even enjoy being in the motorhome. I am sure that she will be better before the Wisley weekend. I would value your prayers please.


Exactly as happened to me Rowley, though I was 63 when she became ill.
For a few weeks you actually feel guilty not going to work (been doing it for over 40 years after all), but gradually you get used to it-Then you will wonder how on earth you found the time to go to work!

She improved, we began motorhoming again, then she had another knock- so now we are trying to plan trips around chemo sessions. Abroad will be difficult for at least a year but we decided not to cancel the new van due next week.

Best of luck and prayers of course.
Also of course good luck to Dougie-I got out of the 'Security Rut' when I was 24 (Overland to Aussie then 2 years travelling around there) and after that I changed jobs when the whim took me- kept working but at many different things.
Russell appears to have it cracked but be interesting to see how long the nomadic existence retains it's appeal.

I salute you brave folk.
Paul


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Rowley and Oldenstar

Our prayers and thought are with you all.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Work*

Hey,

My Mum lost my Dad to work, She struggled on and worked until she was way over 65 never mind 60. Not long after she eventualy retired she sadly followed my Dad.

Give it up and enjoy life.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Work*



teemyob said:


> Hey,
> 
> My Mum lost my Dad to work, She struggled on and worked until she was way over 65 never mind 60. Not long after she eventualy retired she sadly followed my Dad.
> 
> ...


We both lost parents when they were in their 60s......after working all their lives. We have also lost a few friends over recent years, and just decided that life was too short to wait until we retired to start long term travelling.

Doug

PS...Nice picture Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Work*



Carper said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


Good luck to you Doug.I admire your way of thinking.I think in a similar way and always have done.I dont think you will regret it for one moment after the inevitable initial shock.Happy days fella,have a good`n` 

steve


----------



## Chantilly (Sep 17, 2007)

We are both giving up great careers to enter a new phase of life. Ages, 56 (just) myself after 40 years of service and 54, along with our daughter we will be exploring Europe over the coming months. We are also very scared of the prospect and commence our first foray in a couple of weeks time. The motorhome is new and we have only covered 1000 eventful miles so far. It's so nice to see that we are not alone and many posts concur with our fears. It's somehow, quite comforting. We will keep in touch with this site, you never know we might enjoy retirement after all. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Work*



Chigman said:


> Carper said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Thanks Steve

I already seemed to have got used to it already....well nearly.

We have quiet a lot to do of the next week or so, which is making me get up early and get busy, not sloath around watching tv.

For the first time in over 20 years, we only have 1 car between us. We are finding that a real pain.......and you can't get much stuff in a Mini Cooper :roll:

Doug


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> For the first time in over 20 years, we only have 1 car between us. We are finding that a real pain


When I gave up work and the company car we bought a Smart car,

A: For some wheels for me to get around

B: To take away with us behind the Motorhome.

Ian


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

bsb2000 said:


> > For the first time in over 20 years, we only have 1 car between us. We are finding that a real pain
> 
> 
> When I gave up work and the company car we bought a Smart car,
> ...


Thats an idea. I could have hung on to the company car for a couple of weeks if i had asked, but decided not too. (Takes me into the next tax year etc)

My wifes Mini doesn't seem to like me. I always feel as though i have been beaten up when i have driven it. It has 16" alloys with runflats and uprated suspension. When you hit a bump in the road you really know it!! ...........and the brakes, you touch the brakes and you stop, not slow down, stop!!!.....and the switches, lights, wipers and indicators are all very quirky. But it goes like a bullet :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Last October Glenn retired from the RAF after 30 years, he was dreading it for months in advance, and starting to panic about what he would do afterwards, he was a nightmare to live with. We decided that a mid life gap year would be a great way for him to relax without pressure of finding work, we had no debts, and I was still working 12 hour shifts on very good money. 
Since then he has renovated a house for us to move into and kept himself so busy he has lost nearly 3 stone in weight and the high blood pressure he had been plagued with for years has lowered.
I gave up my job last month and we are a week into a 2 month trip around France, Spain, Morocco and Portugal, this morning he said, he wants to more of this kind of life and we have worked out that we will have enough money to cover "home" stuff.
The lure open road beckons.
He lost both of his parents and one of his brothers in the space of 5 years, so now we don't worry about what is around the next corner, we enjoy what we have today. Our rainy day savings account is now our sunshine and live life to the full account.
You will have a great time, take a deep breath and go for it

Blessings
Tina & Glenn


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Work*



Carper said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Carper said:
> ...


Hi Doug

Get your prioritys right first mate.

Make sure you take enough bait with ya. :wink:

steve


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Work*



Chigman said:


> Carper said:
> 
> 
> > Chigman said:
> ...


Hi Steve

The Hymer has an external locker for boots or something like that. Its seperate from the inside, and about 2ft x 1ft......I can fit a shed load of shelf life boilies in there, and not get moaned at for the strange smells :lol: :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Work*



Carper said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Carper said:
> ...


 :headbang: SORTED !

steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Chantilly said:


> We are both giving up great careers to enter a new phase of life. Ages, 56 (just) myself after 40 years of service and 54, along with our daughter we will be exploring Europe over the coming months. We are also very scared of the prospect and commence our first foray in a couple of weeks time. The motorhome is new and we have only covered 1000 eventful miles so far. It's so nice to see that we are not alone and many posts concur with our fears. It's somehow, quite comforting. We will keep in touch with this site, you never know we might enjoy retirement after all. Best wishes to all.


Hi Chantilly,

many here have done just as you have and are loving every minute of it, as I'm sure you all will  Please do keep in touch and let us know how you are all doing, we love reading tales of far away places ... Well I do because at the moment that is all I can do 

Good luck, safe travels 

MHS...Rob


----------

